# Planting Dwarf Hairgrass



## plurmaster (Apr 1, 2008)

This might be a dumb question since i never tryed dwarf hairgrass but i got 1 pot to try yesterday. The roots are too tangled in the wool so i cut of the roots to take out the grass. Will the bottom or roots regrow?or basically if you cut the roots off it will not survive. All help will be much appreciated.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

from what ive read, just float it and it should grow new roots. but if you chopped all the root system off dont be suprised if its dead.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

What I would of done is cut the wool about half way, break the hair grass up into small clumps and plant the wool with the hair grass.


----------



## plurmaster (Apr 1, 2008)

yes i cut off the roots. I hope it will regrow. dohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

is it still clumped or is it a mess?


----------



## plurmaster (Apr 1, 2008)

clumped but no roots since i was dumb going the easy way and cut it off then planted.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I think if its still held together on its own and you float it, it should regrow its roots.

I think hairgrass is like a weed in an aquarium, the way it grows and takes over is very characatable of our own yard weeds. Im not saying its a weed or its garbage, It is on my plant list and my urgent plant list at that.


----------



## plurmaster (Apr 1, 2008)

well right now is planted in ada aqua soil. If i float the grass..it will be hard to collect later due to water current/circulation in the tank. Im probably gonna let it sit for few days and see if any roots regrows if not im gonna throw it away and next time i would know what to do.


----------

